# Wheel hopping to Vegas.



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Weeeelll. Drop a clutch at anything over 3000rpm and instead of burnout or a doughnut, car wheel hops like a sob. I wander if the shocks are worn out and soft or springs?
NA 300zx 1990 with dual CF clutch.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get stiffer motor mounts or motor mount inserts to help out.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

err it's rear wheel drive.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> err it's rear wheel drive.


Yeah, but it can't hurt  .

If you haven't done so already, I'd look at replacing all of the rear suspenion bushings in your car. The 300zx has wacky rear suspension geometry to start with, and soft, worn-out bushings aren't going to help. 

If you have a bit more money to spare, I would reccomend giving SPL Parts a call. SPL has a nice selection of suspension upgrades (arms, bushings, braces, etc) for your Z32. They'll most likely be able to sort out your wheel hop woes.


----------

